# Been a long time coming



## brob757 (Apr 9, 2020)

After at least 15 years of not hunting I've decided to get back into it this year during the rifle season. I've missed it a little more each year when the frost begins coating the grass each morning and the Earthy smells of acorns, wilting ferns and falling leaves settling into the moist soil begin to fill my nose. I'm looking forward to it like I would seeing an old friend that brings back great memories. Getting back to my roots a little if you will.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

The simple things in life are the best, enjoy yourself!


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Life long deer hunter here. I enjoy being out more than any thing. Primarily trophy hunter my entire life. Got a 20 inch 12 point Monday and let a nice 18-19 inch 8pt go this morning. I carry a camera and some years watching the vid is better than getting one. Often have went 3-4 years at a time without a deer. Last 3 years have nee good to me. Being retired makes it all the much better as well and of course quality trophy land to hunt.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Congrats retired. My son is an avid hunter just like me. Persistence pays off. He shot a 16 inch wide 14 point this year. It was a really heavy mainframe 10 point with 4 kickers from 2 to 4 inches long. It was a really nice buck.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Been deer hunting now for 39 years. We had the hemorrhagic disease hit this year in Alleghany NC and in some lowlands. First time in 39 years I didn’t deer hunt. Missed it too. In my earlier years I went for the big bucks of course. Now I concentrate more on freezer meat. I find myself taking a couple does and believe it or not when I see a buck I actually now look hard at the tarsal glands on the back legs. If their real black I will pass because I think the rut smell affects the taste of the meat. Or at least I can tell a big difference now. I’ve passed on some nice deer over the past 10 years now because of that. I also clean and butcher my own deer (always have) and usually pressure can and hamburger the meat.


----------

